# [ 2016 ] What is the Best Marriott or Westin resort in Palm Springs/Desert???



## crf450x (May 25, 2016)

There are so many choices of resorts available between the Marriott and Westin properties. Not familiar with any of them and would like to know a ranking of best to least based on best pools, activities and resort feel.  Have kids so a pool area with lazy rivers and water park like features is a plus.


----------



## pacman777 (May 26, 2016)

crf450x said:


> There are so many choices of resorts available between the Marriott and Westin properties. Not familiar with any of them and would like to know a ranking of best to least based on best pools, activities and resort feel.  Have kids so a pool area with lazy rivers and water park like features is a plus.



Check out trip advisor. I'm biased since I own Westin Desert Willow Villas in Palm Desert. I think Westins are nicer and more upscale the Marriotts.


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 28, 2016)

*Marriott Desert Springs*

Marriott Desert Springs is a fantastic, beautifully-maintained resort with lots of restaurants, recreation activities, and beautiful surroundings.

Westin Mission Hills is also tasteful and lovely. Just remember that both Mission Hills and Desert Willow are voluntary resorts, meaning that your resale value is negatively impacted by the fact that you cannot trade in to other Starwood resorts, nor can your potential buyer if you choose to sell it.


----------



## DeniseM (May 28, 2016)

crf450x said:


> There are so many choices of resorts available between the Marriott and Westin properties. Not familiar with any of them and would like to know a ranking of best to least based on best pools, activities and resort feel.  Have kids so a pool area with lazy rivers and water park like features is a plus.



Check out the TUG Resorts and Reviews for this region, where you will see them ranked.


----------



## VacationForever (May 28, 2016)

My ranking based on room size, furnishings, restaurants and amenities:
1. Marriott's Desert Springs 1
2. Westin Mission Hills
3. Marriott's Desert Springs 2
4. Westin Desert Willow

I have stayed with the above countless times and they are all great resorts.  Both Desert Springs and Mission Hills are superior to Desert Willow due to the affiliation with the hotel side.  I have not stayed at Marriott's Shadow Ridge.


----------



## crf450x (May 28, 2016)

Great info. Any of the resorts have lazy rivers or decent slides?


----------



## davidvel (May 28, 2016)

crf450x said:


> Great info. Any of the resorts have lazy rivers or decent slides?


Shadow Ridge has a slide, and I'd recommend it over Desert Springs for kids.  Search the forums, there are many threads comparing these resorts.


----------



## Ken555 (May 28, 2016)

sptung said:


> Both Desert Springs and Mission Hills are superior to Desert Willow due to the affiliation with the hotel side.



All depends on perspective. I prefer Desert Willow since it doesn't have a hotel nearby.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2016)

I personally loved Mission Hills, but I am inclined to love a resort with lots of television channels for our evenings in the unit, and I loved the water slide, too.  I rarely go into the pools, but we were in the pool and the very private hot tub quite a bit on our trip in early December.


----------



## davidvel (May 28, 2016)

Here is a thread with loads of info comparing the Marriott properties:


http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226946


----------



## Vacationsarefun (May 30, 2016)

We really enjoyed Shadow Ridge (they have a slide and a nice pool but nothing extraordinary) a couple of years ago. The kids keep asking to go back as it was a very relaxing stay.


----------



## Ryes (Apr 8, 2019)

I thought I’d post here to update it instead of starting a new thread. Stayed at the Marriott Desert Springs I and II last year and am now at the Westin Desert Willow.

The Westin has 4 pool areas, 2 with water slides. One of those 4 pool areas is a quiet pool and it is still a good size and someone comes around to take your order. The Desert springs has more pool areas but many are very small and no one takes your orders at the smaller ones. The pool loungers have nice cushioning on them at the Westin but not at the Marriott. 

There is room service at the Westin but not at the Marriott. This is a big deal to me as the Marriott has no a food options once the pool food area closes, besides the little marketplace store, other than traipsing all the way to the Marriott hotel... this might not be as big a deal for you. In fairness to the Marriott, that marketplace store has more selection of food/groceries than the Westin marketplace.

The 1 bedroom is big at the Marriott compared to the Westin.

At the big pools at the desert springs where they do take your order there is louder music.  There is no music at the smaller pools. At the quiet pool at the Westin it is more of a background relaxing sound for the music and other music at the other pools.
Desert springs has a nearby hotel facilities you can hang out at (for a fee or free depending on which day of the week and which desert springs villa - 1 or 2).

The Westin has more early bird specials on 4 different menus (well that’s counting the marketplace’s smoothies, so 3 with food options).

Marriott has a recliner on the patio. Westin doesn’t (just chairs and table)

The studio in Marriott’s villas 1 didn’t even have a water source from which u could fill up in the room, other than the bathroom sink.

All in, the resorts seem pretty equal but the room (1 bedroom and up) seems better at the Marriott due to its large size, while the Westin resort itself feels slightly more upscale other than the actual room size


----------



## Ryes (Apr 8, 2019)

Delete


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 10, 2019)

We were just at Marriott Desert Springs Villas 1.  They look like they've just been remodeled.  The studio units have an almost normal size fridge and a bar sink.


----------

